# The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (the new one)



## Djent (May 30, 2011)

Looks cool. David Fincher is a fucking genius.

BTW: Trent Reznor is scoring the film. You can hear his reworked version (with Karen O of the Yeah Yeah Yeahs) of "Immigrant Song" by Led Zeppelin in the trailer.


----------



## Skyblue (May 30, 2011)

Looks really cool to be honest. Daniel Craig definitely fits as Mikael Blomkvist. 
I really hope they'll do Lisbeth Salander well, because it might ruin everything...
Any news on when is it supposed to come out?


----------



## Demiurge (May 31, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> Looks really cool to be honest. Daniel Craig definitely fits as Mikael Blomkvist.
> I really hope they'll do Lisbeth Salander well, because it might ruin everything...
> Any news on when is it supposed to come out?



The trailer said Christmastime I believe.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 2, 2011)

greenband trailer and official! theres just something about Reznor produced drums. Love em.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 22, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Movie Trailers - iTunes


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 22, 2011)

They should have checked if Noomi wanted to do it again. She completely embodied Lisbeth in the original movies.

This new girl. She's just weird lookin.

I hope for good things for these movies, though. I loved the Swedish movies, and I'm enjoying the first novel.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 22, 2011)

I loved the original films. I'll have to see how these are received before spending the money....

Agreed that the original actress was great.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm still a bit sceptical that it's set in Sweden, with Swedish names and places, with non-Swedish actors 

But it's gonna be interesting to see how it turns out, I hope they manage to capture the feeling of the Swedish films. Not to sound like a dick, but I've never seen a non-Swedish film with the same sort of rawness and feeling as Swedish films.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 24, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I'm still a bit sceptical that it's set in Sweden, with Swedish names and places, with non-Swedish actors
> 
> But it's gonna be interesting to see how it turns out, I hope they manage to capture the feeling of the Swedish films. Not to sound like a dick, but I've never seen a non-Swedish film with the same sort of rawness and feeling as Swedish films.



Interesting, I didn't realize that they weren't changing the setting. I have faith though, David Fincher is one of the best directors alive.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 17, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> They should have checked if Noomi wanted to do it again. She completely embodied Lisbeth in the original movies.
> 
> This new girl. She's just weird lookin.
> 
> I hope for good things for these movies, though. I loved the Swedish movies, and I'm enjoying the first novel.



she was awesome. she's stacked. totally believable. 

the story is so good that it will probably be fine, but after seeing her in the first three it will be weird watching someone else.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 21, 2011)

I saw it yesterday. It was very good! Although it had some minor differences from the book/Swedish films. Still, go see it!


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 22, 2011)

Gonna see it tomorrow (er, later today). I didn't read the books, so I literally have no expectations.

EDIT: Saw it- really enjoyed it. Could have done without the swasti-cat, though.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 25, 2011)

just saw it. i haven't read the books (plan on it now) or seen the swedish films (also on my to-do list) but i thought it was great. i love the storyline and thought the acting was very good without any exceptions.

also the opening credits scene was amazing imo. ive never been like "holy shit that was cool" to opening credits. not a huge trent fan but "the immigrant song" and the scene together got me.


----------

